# Just Got My First Baby Rhom!



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just got a baby rhom and moved it into my 50 but how do care for it, I know it requires it's own room and a strong current but what else. This is my first rhom and I could use all the help I can get thanks guys.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

nothing special really. you have the basic differences down dont worry. serras dont eat as much or often as pygos which is the only other big difference that comes to mind. some serras are pigs others are dainty lol


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

NO PIC!?!?!?

GTFO!

lol jp, not much difference care wise. A Strong current isn't really necessary but it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> NO PIC!?!?!?
> 
> GTFO!
> 
> lol jp, not much difference care wise. A Strong current isn't really necessary but it doesn't hurt.


Idk way but my pics cannot load, whats your email I'll send it to you.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I apparently will make my serra's fat. So do the opposite of myself.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

isn't it like 2"? if the current is too strong it might wear it out.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah just run the filter you have it you aren't already.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> isn't it like 2"? if the current is too strong it might wear it out.


2" not including fins and 3.5 including fins, when i first got i din't notice but there was a tick attached to it's anal fin I thought it was a peice of terd but then realized it was a parasite. it looked like a tounge eating parasite you usaully find in pacus. I preformed a little surgury to remove it though now the rhomis swimming normally and seems more energitic. I also turned off the current. it was combined with the overall current coming off the filter.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My camera photos can't load to this web site can i send them to you? wats your e-mail.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My camera photos can't load to this web site can i send them to you? wats your e-mail.
[/quote]

[email protected]


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My camera photos can't load to this web site can i send them to you? wats your e-mail.
[/quote]

[email protected]
[/quote]

k, I sent you the pics. If you could post them for me that be great.thanks


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Grats on the fish


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

I cant wait to get mine! goodluck with him.. In terms of care i think its all been covered, there isn't a large difference between reds and rhoms


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice rhom budd how much was he


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Nice rhom budd how much was he


I got him for 29.99 two days ago from Mississauga BigAls, but unfortunatley the sale is over and the price went back to 59.99 and alot of them are damaged. Heres also something I wanted to inform everyone about, When I bought my rhom from BigAls they had two 4 inchers together







and one of them were on the brink of death just floating and bearly breathing what the @#$%!







are they thinking! the others had parasites but that probally from their shipment, but the most distrubing thing is the girl who served me was not too concerned about the matter!?







She simply looked at the two and acted like she just brushed it off her shoulder







. I even told the manager he din't care! There is one Rhom which is 3 inches and it's fins are mint no cuts or scratches, even though it's 59.99 somebody got to go rescue it before it ends up like it's brothers and sisters!







I would of saved them all if I had the money. Thanks goes out to "ANON" I don't want to give out your name or get you involved if anything happens at BigAls but if it wasn't thanks to you I wouldn't have saved one life which is my rhom and wouldn't have found out the condition they kept them in. i know pets stores have it hard and I don't know any background knowledge about BigAls but they even told me to keep the rhoms alone when they don't. so please don't flame me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sounds tough man if i was around i would most deff by one


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

yea, u think 2 in one tank is bad, check out big als kitchener, they have 5 in a 20 gallon. 4-5 inchers too.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Inflade said:


> yea, u think 2 in one tank is bad, check out big als kitchener, they have 5 in a 20 gallon. 4-5 inchers too.


NOOOOOOO!





















.Why would they do this, seriously why? I don't know someone want to tell me or maybe it's room issues but still they shouldn't do that it's negalgence.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

X2^^^^


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

****** said:


>


You did get a chance to get on the locked rhombeus cohab with 1 red din't you? I think he's trying to accomplish this: 



but it will never happen. I feel so bad for the red. since it's not separated.







also who ever posted this video on you tube is fucked.







stores should start going to the homes of Rhom owners new ones that is. I should go record the store conditions to show you wat they are doing to the rhoms. I get pissed every time i hear them talk about how cool the two rhoms are in the tank. I send you a pic of the rhom I saved very soon. We shall save these beautiful animals from the hands of these neglecting stores, OOORAH!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

So you gonna go back and buy all the Rhoms that were in the tank? That size Rhom in your pic doesn't look bad for $29. Nice pickup!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> So you gonna go back and buy all the Rhoms that were in the tank? That size Rhom in your pic doesn't look bad for $29. Nice pickup!


Once I get the money. or just advertise to people on e-bay and kijiji looking for young rhoms. Either that or I'll just go get a job there and slowly buy one every week, BigAls Mississauga is looking for employees right now to work in the fish department and just sent my resume. I think there is atleast 6 more rhoms in that section of the store and each of them is $60 now since the sale is over, along with a 6 inch compressus. I recenlty e-mailed one of their employees and asked about the setup they had at the store for the rhoms and they told me not to worry nomore they gave eachof them their own section which was a good news, but they still should of done it earlier. I'am happy that they did though.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes!







, I'am gunna get a job at Mississauga BigAls My plan to save the Rhoms has been put into motion! MOOHAHA!















step 1: get a interview and own it.








step 2: make money to save the rhoms one step at a time.
step 3: give them rhoms to more "Qualified" owners ( I'll report back as soon as I get the Job)
step 4: make a little money on the side for my tuitions at college
step 5: FREEDOM!...from my parent's house that is, gunna buy one of those nice condos in square one.
















Sorry for the use of so many emoticons.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good Luck with that









I think you should change your name to the "Rhom Whisperer"


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

****** said:


> Good Luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Good Luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3








[/quote]

I have 3 now but just not in the same tank. 4 more to go


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Good Luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3








[/quote]

I have 3 now but just not in the same tank. 4 more to go
[/quote]

!! really i want one


----------

